# Amazon's original shows will stream in 4K starting this October



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Amazon's original shows will stream in 4K starting this October*

(engadget.com) - Earlier this year, Amazon said that its 2014 original series lineup would be shot and eventually streamed in 4K to Samsung UltraHD TVs, and now we know when -- sometime this October. It was Samsung that actually revealed the date, saying it would support Amazon's Prime Instant Video UHD streaming on most Samsung 4K TVs....

Full Story Here


----------

